# Trankada - The Ties That Bind



## Dan Anderson (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Production has begun on the next Modern Arnis book, the one on joint locking.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoxN4cer (Apr 30, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Production has begun on the next Modern Arnis book, the one on joint locking.
> 
> ...



That's good news. Hey Dan-o, what's the deal with the encyclopedia... will all of the volumes be available on one disc in PDF for convenience?

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 30, 2004)

Tim,

I'll take up your questions in order:
1.  _"What's the deal with the encyclopedia?"_
Bram had pestered RP about doing an all-embracive book or encyclopedia on Modern Arnis for years but to no avail.  The best we got were his videos and people's private video collections.  So, when he passed away, unbeknownst to to each other, we both began writing books on the subject.  You've seen mine and the text copy of his Conceptual Modern Arnis (which I have nicknamed _the Monster_ due to its size).  Both Bram and I are very comfortable with the written word so we decided we would do what we could in our respective areas of expertise.  Mine is in the blunt impact weapon (cane) and empty hand.  His is in the blade.  An interesting aside is that when Bram was in Germany and hooked up with Roland Dantes, he found that what he had been doing paralelled the Presas family art.  What a lot of people don't know is that Remy Presas and Roland Dantes taught the Philippine Bolo Brigade.  RP was not all stick.  Anyway, the concept is to pool our resources and put out a series of books which will be as all-embracive as possible.  IMHO no one person has ALL of Modern Arnis.  What we are trying to accomplish is to present as much of it as possible so that the art will not be lost.  Now, if we could get Roland Dantes in on it, there'd be even more info on the art that wouldn't be lost.  Hmmmmm...

2.  _"Will all of the volumes be available on one disc in PDF for convenience?_
Who knows?  You're the first one to bring that possibility up.  Bram and I are nowhere near that far yet.  Heck, if you know anything about Bram's travel/teaching schedule, getting him to hold still long enough to do the photos will be a modern wash-day miracle in itself.  I'll keep everyone posted about its progress.  I am (ahem), 3-4 books ahead of Bram so far and he's about 12 or so videos/DVDs ahead of me.  What I do want to do in the near future is to do DVD versions of the books already done.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 30, 2004)

Dan- is there a release timetable for Bram's book?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Chad,

So far, no date.  I am pestering him on a regular basis but his travel schedule beats him to death.  He went over his schedule with me this weekend and I found that the first quiet time he'll have will be early June.  I'm hoping he gets the photos done by summers end.  He has a student of his who is very computer literate and is going to do the donkey work of matching photos to text for him.  I personally hope he'll have "the monster" done by the end of the year.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

